# bone sticking out of wing/possible broken wing & legs



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I was contacted by a new member (animalluv) who figured out how to private message me before they figured out how to start a new thread and post. I started this one so that I could make a link for them so that they could track in and start posting. So, ya'll wait to answer until that starts. 

Thanks,

Pidgey


----------



## animalluv (Oct 13, 2005)

*This is animalluv i need help*

Hello,
i have a pigeon with a broken wing and maybe a wing, can any of you help me with this, Its been two days i do bleave. He is storng and where force feeding him now. Hes dranking water with a tad of suger in it. I have him in a cage, and look after him, and hold him, where working on something to hold him in. can any of you help me?
thank you 
larka


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello there and welcome to Pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this needy pigeon.

Can you tell us where you live, perhaps we can find a rehabber or avian vet to help you?


----------



## animalluv (Oct 13, 2005)

*i live..*

hi i live in oakpark Mn. but theres no where close i can take him, her, it?


----------



## animalluv (Oct 13, 2005)

*bone sticking out of wing*

I have found a pigeon with a broken wing it has been 3 days now, i cant get the bone back in, and i dont have any where i can bring him. Will skin grow over the bone if i wrap it and set it as good as i can. I know he wont heal right, but the bone wont go in, and i did it once but then it was not even in all the way, it hurts him. what do i do? I know how to set a wing if the bone is not sticking out but not if it is. Can any one help me, please, i know its already starting to heal i need help soon!
larka


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, this is actually a continuation of another thread, JGregg. I forget the name but I started it for animalluv in the first place.

animalluv,

Well, here's the situation on a compound fracture (bone sticking out) in birds: The bone end will have dried, died and will cause an infection inside if re-inserted that will cause a condition called "osteomyelitis." The short of it is that even if you get the bone inside where it belongs by elongating (pulling that section of the wing apart so that the bone fragments pull back "in line"), splinting and bandaging, it will still more than likely result in a "non-union" of the bone. That is, the bone fragments will not join together but rather make flattened ends that tend to roll against one another.

It is possible that what you're feeling is actually dried blood and feathers but maybe you've cleaned it well enough to see that and you're right, I simply can't tell. Anyhow, if you're right and the bone is really sticking out, the only way to get it to result in a true union is for a vet to debride the bone end before re-inserting it, sealing the wound, splinting it and bandaging. It may also require pinning, hard to say.

All that to say that the help you require is beyond the abilities of us to guide you here. If you bandage and immobilize the wing, it's possible that it will eventually heal in such a way as to not impair the bird as may heal in a "frozen" position, but that would also mean that restoring flight function would likely be impossible. It may be so already. I wish I had better news for you but that's the most likely probability in this case.

Pidgey


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

larka,

can you tell us what is the colour of the bone that is/was sticking out?

More than likely that there is already infection in the bone. If so, you will need an antibiotic. 

There is good chance that the bird will not be able to fly again, if he does make it through.

Please provide location as you need a great deal of help.

Like I said, you should really seek an experienced rehabber. The bird must be in a great deal of pain too.


----------



## animalluv (Oct 13, 2005)

*It is a bone.....*

I know it is a bone, becaue i see the bone, its turning black, and there or no rehabers around my area and no vet will take in wild animals around my area. He dose not show pain and we been keeping it clean and clear, He was not eating befor we had to force feed him, but know he is, he is alot more aleart to, alot more. He seems happy, and we have him in a sling type of thing that anouther meamber told me how to do. I know he may never be free again but i worry about his pain more then that. I thank you for all your help and if you have any more, please write.
larka


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've got two birds with bones sticking out that have been that way for 1 and 2 years. One was shot in the wing with a pellet gun (I extracted the pellet from the wound) and a small piece is sticking out. I didn't actually figure that out until recently. There was enough other damage that this was small potatoes so that's the way it is to this day. 

The other is a toe bone that's sticking out from Unie's foot (my blind pigeon). The vet said that it was sealed and not a problem. Just because a bone is sticking out doesn't mean that there's pain. The biggest reason to work on getting the bone debrided and back in was to hopefully restore flight function. Sometimes the wing flops down and becomes a problem because it drags and so that might be another reason but I don't think that's very common.

Anyhow, if you don't have access to veterinary or rehabber help, then what will be, will be. You might just as well figure that this bird will be a permanent, non-flying pet and keep NeoSporin or some other antiseptic on the wound for a few weeks while it seals itself off. If the part that's sticking out is sharp and large then it might need some trimming but unless you either get a good picture or describe it very carefully, there's not much more that I can think of to say about it.

Pidgey


----------



## animalluv (Oct 13, 2005)

*Sorry to report*

Thankyou to all who tryed to help.
but i am sorry and sad to report that black berry died yester day, i was there the hole way, holding him, and watching him leave this world, he died in my hands. I thought it best to let him know i was there for him all the way and that he did not let me down. he had much valor, and was a fighter, but it was his time, and im glad i was there for him and that i met him, he has tought me alot, every animal that i have help has tought me alot. I will miss him. thank you again.
larka


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Larka, I was so sad to read that your pigeon died. What a blessing that you were holding him and letting him know you cared.

I hope you can get another pigeon.

Best wishes, 
Maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

larka,

I just came across this thread to find out the pigeon you found passed on. I am sorry to read about your loss. 

You were concerned about this poor creature and at least provided love,warmth, security, nurishment and water. It passed over the Rainbow bridge knowing that it was cared for and love, and I thank you for it. I hope the pain in your heart passes, and you get another pigeon. They are truly magnificent birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the bird passed away. Thank you for being there to hold and comfort him when he passed away. I'm sure it helped him pass into spirit.


----------



## animalluv (Oct 13, 2005)

*Thanks...*

Thank you for your warm words, everyone. I know it was his time, i felt it. He knew it was to, and i am glad i was there for him when he passed on, Know i dont have to see him looking out his cage to the window hopeing he could fly of in to that big blue sky he once new, now he can do it for ever.
larka


----------

